# Export entourage contacts to address book?



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 4, 2002)

I just recently upgraded to Jaguar!  Much more of an update than I thought it would be.  Well worth the price!  

Anyway... I would like to use the OS X address book but my contacts are stored in entourage.  Is there any way to get these imported without having to do it all myself manualy?


----------



## jmcmurry (Sep 5, 2002)

Very easy to do.

1) Create a new folder on your desktop called vCARDS

2)  Minimize all other applications

3)  Start Entourage

4) In Entourage, select all of your contacts (Apple-A)

5)  Drag (yes that is right, drag them) to the folder on your desktop you made in step #1

depending on how many contacts you have (I have 248) it can take about a minute or so....  

6)  Exit Entourage

7)  Start Address book

8)  Under File -> Import select vCard then

9)  Select the vCard folder you made on the desktop and highlight all of the vCards that are in there.

10)  Click Open

11)  You are now done - all of the contacts have been copied into addressbook


let me know if you have any questions


Jim McMurry
jim@lanwarrior.com


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 5, 2002)

Awesome!  thank you.  The only export feature I found before was the "export to text file" option.

Now to get rid of another microsoft product...  Thanks again!


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm not in front of my Mac right now, but somewhere on the file tree is a folder called "Mail Scripts/Helper Scripts/"  and inside is a script which appears to be specifically for transferring contacts from Entourage into Address Book.  I haven't tried it, but it's out there.


----------



## zerologic (Sep 5, 2002)

The path to the built in email scripts is:

/Library/Scripts/Mail Scripts

There are options for Outlook Express 5, Entourage and many others.

0


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 5, 2002)

thanks for the help, I got it working last night with the vcard export by dragging to the desktop.  

I love getting rid of microsoft products just about as much as I love OS X!!


----------



## jmcmurry (Sep 5, 2002)

I knew about the scripts - but they never worked for me...they acted like they would....but it just hung (stepped me through the menus of selecting where to import from etc)

So I decided to drag them out and then import them....very quick and easy....no digging for scripts....(Im lazy)


I tried the script on both my Powerbook G4 running 10.2.x (ahem) and my G4 desktop running Server 10.1.4 - both have 1gig of RAM



Ahh well --- at least he was able to get the contacts out in a timely fashion....


Did the script work for you?


Jim


----------



## zerologic (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jmcmurry _
> *Did the script work for you?*



Fine and dandy... it was actually for a client, but yeah it worked great for OE5.

0


----------



## jmcmurry (Sep 5, 2002)

It worked for OE5...I wonder if anyone has gotten it to work for Entourage properly?


I just treid again, and let it run for 5 minutes, in that time period it did move about 20 contacts over out of 240+ contacts in Entourage....


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jmcmurry _
> *It worked for OE5...I wonder if anyone has gotten it to work for Entourage properly?
> 
> 
> I just treid again, and let it run for 5 minutes, in that time period it did move about 20 contacts over out of 240+ contacts in Entourage.... *



I did try the scripts as well and they do seem to work, although slower than dragging them. for 189 contacts it took about 10 minutes total. both importing and exporting


----------

